# Good Times!



## WV Snow Dad (Dec 14, 2010)

Hello All,
Just to let you know, this is the first time I've been a member of any type of a forum, so please excuse my pace as I learn. My brother-in-law Nick invited my oldest son, now age 14, and I to go riding with him in December 2007. It was the beginning of an addiction that changed the winter for the rest of my life! I'm 37 years old and have a blended family. Blended meaning that my girlfriend and I have 2 kids each from prior marriages and 2 kids together, that makes 6. It's awesome! They all have their own talents and in a lot of ways are as different as night and day. Anyway, The riders in my family are: Me, my girlfriend Melissa, Ryan (age 14), Makayla (age 11) and Richard (age 9). So I guess you can say that we have our own club! It's all about having a good time.


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

A family that rides together stays together haha, welcome to the forums


----------



## justdust (Jan 27, 2009)

A healthy addiction for the whole family:thumbsup:


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

My 3 kids and I ride...wife doesn't, unfortunately we have never all ridden together at one time/place...due to the kids have a quite a few years between them 34, 24 & 16. Kids have been told many times by their friends they wish they could ride with their dad. Definitely quality time....taking a wagon full in the morning...daughter is driving so pops can catch a nap...working all night :thumbsup:.


----------



## ski_trip (Jul 22, 2010)

Welcome WV Snow Dad. That is good to hear... all family rides together.


----------

